

The negative control came up "positive" while the acid bath came up "negative" - fspeech
http://www.researchgate.net/publication/259984904_Stimulus-triggered_fate_conversion_of_somatic_cells_into_pluripotency/reviews/103
Fascinating read if you can finish the whole thread. And the story is still developing.
======
po
_I am not claiming that "STAP" cells exsist - only presenting the results of
our research as it is - which is open to interpretation. Please, don't Hype up
this data!_

 _Modified 23 minutes ago by the commenter._

Yeah, so this is indeed an interesting story to follow but I already think it
has too much mass-media coverage. Time will tell. They keep showing it on the
evening news here in Japan as I think it's quite a controversy.

------
fspeech
Quote:

Kenneth Ka-Ho Lee · The Chinese University of Hong Kong Reviewer

Dear All,

This not an April Fool trick!. The negative control came up "positive" while
the acid bath came up "negative". Looks like mechanical trituration could
induce STAP cells!?!?!? However, this the first time we did this experiment
and will require several more rounds to validate.

End quote.

Since this is ongoing research, don't jump to conclusion!

------
fspeech
The story gets really interesting and is still developing.

~~~
tomrod
What is the story?

~~~
fspeech
The lead researcher, in Hongkong, was invited to review and replicate STAP
paper result (which generated a lot of discussion on HN when it first came
out). There is something surpring going on. You have to read the latest
comments to follow it. Sorry there is no neat TL;DR.

------
dang
It's not clear to me what's going on here. The title has been rewritten, and I
can't tell whether the story is an empty controversy or of significant
interest, let alone whether this is the best URL for it.

Let's figure this out together? I'd appreciate comments by informed users.

Alternatively, if you're sure that this is an attention-getting controversy
piece rather than substantive news, it would be appropriate to flag the story.
(If you're not sure, then don't flag it.)

If we decide together that the story belongs on the front page, I'll demote
this subthread so on-topic comments take precedence.

~~~
po
My understanding is that this appears to be ongoing research related to this
finding, trying to replicate the experiment:

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/misconduct-found-
japanes...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/misconduct-found-japanese-
stem-cell-research)

It would be a scientific breakthrough but there is controversy surrounding the
claims.

 _edit: if you scroll to the bottom of the page you can see that the 'news' is
fairly new. I find it kind of interesting but I'm not sure this is the best
representation of the news since it's sort of breaking news. I wasn't really
aware of this researchgate site before._

~~~
fspeech
Yes the concept of researchgate is very interesting. I just found out about it
as well. Prof. Lee's comments on peer review is very interesting too in this
interview of his:

"Read my interview on Wired about Peer review verses scientific social
network.

[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-03/14/research-
gate...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-03/14/research-gate-kenneth-
stem-cell-debunk) "

